# dog in heat



## kellysayers (10 Nov 2005)

Hi 
Anyone know about getting a dog pregnant. I have two miniture yorkies and want them to do the business so the bitch can have pups. She came in heat today but the little fellow doesn't know where to put anything! what should I do?
Stop laughing Clubman! I can hear you from here


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2005)

kellysayers said:
			
		

> Anyone know about getting a dog pregnant.


Well, it's like this - when two dogs are very much in love ...


----------



## paddyc (10 Nov 2005)

Maybe the male has a headache or is tired and stressed from work or maybe he is just gay  



Have you tried locking them in a small room together for a few hours and see if nature takes it course ?


----------



## RainyDay (10 Nov 2005)

kellysayers said:
			
		

> Anyone know about getting a dog pregnant. I have two miniture yorkies and want them to do the business so the bitch can have pups.


Just curious as to why you want the pups - Are these a valuable breed? Do you have homes lined up?


----------



## suileglasa (10 Nov 2005)

Why do you want the pups?  Hopefully you have homes lined up.  I work with animals and I see many unwanted and unloved pups dumped into the pound and shelters. Upsetting to say the least.............


----------



## Sherman (10 Nov 2005)

I'd second what Rainyday asked - do you have good homes lined up for the unknown number of pups that will be born? Are you planning on selling them?

Are your dogs thoroughbred? Do you have papers for them showing their lineage etc? Serious buyers will want to see these. If you're planning on selling them, are you registered with the Irish Kennel Club (http://www.ikc.ie)? Lastly, I presume your dog and bitch are not related?!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (10 Nov 2005)

The Government should pay for PupCare in todays society if you ask me. Or at least give tax breaks to the mother and father dogs.


----------



## Alba Longa (10 Nov 2005)

MATING
A bitch is usually ready for mating between the eleventh and fourteenth of her season, but this can vary enormously from bitch to bitch and from breed t breed.  Some bitches have stood to be mated as early as their second or third day, and have had puppies, while others have been mated as late as the twentieth day and have had successful litters.
Watch the bitch very carefully while she is in season.  She is likely to be ready to stand to the dog when her colour discharge begins to fade.  When she is taken to the dog, she should willingly stand with her tail to one side, welcoming the dog.  This is a good sign that she is ready.
Sometimes a bitch is very difficult and may try to bite the dog and anyone who is trying to hold her.
A bitch may make the whole process very difficult for the stud dog, but if he is experienced he will be able to overcome this.  However, a young stud dog being used for the first time should n ever be put to a difficult bitch, or he may be put off altogether.
I hope this will be of some help to you!


----------



## Carpenter (10 Nov 2005)

Alba Longa said:
			
		

> A bitch may make the whole process very difficult for the stud dog, but if he is experienced he will be able to overcome this. However, a young stud dog being used for the first time should n ever be put to a difficult bitch, or he may be put off altogether.


 
There's a lesson in there somewhere!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2005)

Reminds me of the old joke: my wife and I enjoyed life and had enormous fun for 25 years. And then we met.


----------



## kellysayers (10 Nov 2005)

The dogs are valuable and I will be very careful as to who gets the pups. Lets just say our dogs sleep in the house and have a better life than some kids.  I am a very responsible owner who wouldn't let a dog have unwanted pups.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2005)

kellysayers said:
			
		

> I am a very responsible owner who wouldn't let a dog have unwanted pups.


Careful now - _SPUD _(the _Society for the Protection of Unborn Dogs_) might be on your case if you don't clarify what you mean!


----------



## Marie (10 Nov 2005)

Looks as if you are going to have to watch the bitch carefully for 20 days during which time the chappie will have the opportunity to try various approaches.  If the mission is accomplished and the bitch is pregnant you will then have more watching; then when she produces a litter of 8 or so tiny rat-like critters you've got more intensive watching.  Doesn't leave much time for telly.  If this one caught on it might save the ozone layer with the savings on energy.  Thank you........you've made my day!


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Nov 2005)

Definitely thread of the month/year


----------



## kellysayers (13 Nov 2005)

do I get a prize????


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2005)

I have a bone for you.


----------



## Marie (14 Nov 2005)

Could we be witnessing the start of the next 'bubble'?


----------



## kellysayers (22 Nov 2005)

down clubman good boy!!!! by the excuse my lack of knowledge but whats a bubble?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2005)

See definition 5.b here. Woof!


----------



## BlueSpud (23 Nov 2005)

Clubman, I am disappointed not to see one of your customary pictures.....


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2005)

[broken link removed]!


----------



## kellysayers (23 Nov 2005)

looks like you might be right reg bubble. Things do seem to be coming to nothing young lad not performing!!!! What to do?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2005)

Dim lights? Soft music? Oysters?


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Nov 2005)

A little [broken link removed] might help?


----------



## coolaboola (24 Nov 2005)

Just want to second what Rainyday, Suileglasa and Sherman said.  Kudos for lining up responsible permanent homes for all pups that may be produced.  But remember that each of those homes is one less home for the 30,000 dogs that put down in Ireland each year.  

IMHO a truly responsible dog-owner would not breed from their bitches and would ensure that their all their dogs are neutered/spayed.  

I really question the motivation of a potential dog-owner who insists on a purebred.  Why fork over buckets of money for a highly bred dog (often more prone to health problems because of its intesive breeding) when there are thousands of good, healthy dogs languishing in pounds and rescue centres all over Irelands available free to good homes?   Perhaps one of the loving, reponsible homes you have lined up could have afforded a better fate to one of [broken link removed] poor unwanted fellas instead (see under Stories and Features the fate of some unwanted animals in Ireland)? 

*sigh* Sorry, this is a bit of a pet subject of mine (pardon the pun!)  Ok, rant over, soap box put away (for now)... Move along, move along.


----------



## Alba Longa (24 Nov 2005)

kellysayers said:
			
		

> looks like you might be right reg bubble. Things do seem to be coming to nothing young lad not performing!!!! What to do?


 
Be patient, I don't think the twenty days have expired yet, have they?
It could be that the "young lad" is still too young.


----------



## kellysayers (24 Nov 2005)

he is two and a half so not to young. Must try the dim lights and soft music!!


----------



## Marie (24 Nov 2005)

Agree about breeding and purebred 'culture'.  My 16-year-old bitch (currently having her usual post-prandial acrobatics on my bed, accompanied by her own brand of 'singing', 'play-growling' and 'hide-my-soft-toy-under-duvet' games) was picked up in a Dublin street St.Stephen's Day in Dublin aged about 7 weeks (weaned too early, we speculated 'got for the kids for Christmas' until everyone realised puppies pee and poo like its going out of fashion...........so dumped her).  She is/was a beautiful black-and-tan crossbreed of predominantly Border Collie and Doberman.  She is and always has been a 'knockout' loved by everyone but that Christmas week I found the Dublin pound was shut from before Christmas until well into the New Year to avoid the seasonal pressures of all the 'presents' that end up being fed by them for a week and put down if not rehomed.

Although I joked earlier about the mating a dog is "not just for Christmas; it's for life" is a serious undertaking.  I love this dog, companion for 16 years (longer than any of my partners, come to think of it!!!) but a dog of any age (especially untrained puppies, and older, frail dogs such as mine now is) is a long commitment which people don't envisage at first.  Friends who had an adored bitch gundog have had to re-home her with a relative (he's an army helicopter trainer and has been posted abroad for 2 years).  My own circumstances were very different when I brought this little 7-week-old puppie to London from Dublin, and having her has fashioned what I could do and can't do (e.g. I can't easily come over for the AAM Christmas do tomorrow night..........something I would have done like a shot if I didn't have to arrange dog-minders).  

I'm saying in a long-winded way that, somewhat like couples who would love to have children but can't and go through years and years of artificial procedures which might facilitate reproduction, if your pets don't exhibit strong sexual drives that's how things are...........and there are so many pets already needing homes one can't really get too upset about it!


----------



## coolaboola (25 Nov 2005)

Just to point out that pounds in Ireland are entitled to kill dogs surrendered to pounds within *24 hours *of being surrendered.  Strays picked up by wardens are given *5 days* before being killed.    Some pounds and their staff make great efforts to rehome the dogs that come into their care, working with rescue centres and bending the rules when they can.   Others do not.    

The pounds have two peak periods - Christmas (unwanted pressies) and Summer (when new dog owners don't want to go to the expense of kennelling their dog when they go on holidays).   Of course the pounds are filled with new dogs every week throughout the yeat (really, it has to be seen to be believed, this endless stream of homeless dogs)  Its just during these periods that its more likely that dogs will be killed sooner because of space shortages.  

I know there are many reasons people have to rehome their dog, not necessarily out of callousness or irresponsibility, just as Marie has described. I remember having to comfort a distraught woman who was surrendering her mother's dog to a pound because her mother had become to frail to manage to dog.  If anyone, for whatever reason, finds themselves having to rehome their dog please try to rehome the dog directly (check out www.irishanimals.com - you may be able to post details there).  Alternatively surrender the dog to a rescue centre with a no-kill policy (see above website for details) And remember to offer as generous a donation as you can afford because, unlike the pounds, these centres are voluntarily run and generally do not receive government aid.   Without them you would have to surrender to the pound - knowing your dog is likely to be killed within 24 hours (depending on the pound - but that's the rule) - or turf the dog out onto the street.  

There are too many dogs and too few good homes.  Make sure your dog is neutered/spayed.  If you know of someone willing and able to offer a responsible, loving home to a dog, point them in the direction of the thousands of homeless dogs in the pounds and shelters throughout Ireland.  

Well done Marie for giving your furry friend a great life which its very unlikely she would have had had she ended up in the pound!    The animals of Ireland (and England!) could do with more people like you.  

(ok, ok, rant over now ... honest! )


----------



## hotlips (25 Nov 2005)

*not purchasing purebred dogs*

I second coolaboola and Marie. It's also a pet subject of mine. I cannot believe how many young families in my neighbourhood have gone out and purchased purebred puppies when so many wonderful dogs are on death row. I'm often stopped by children when I'm out walking my mutt (very friendly and gentle 3 year old black lab/greyhound/? from a rescue) and these 7 years olds ask me "is she a labrador?". I say, "no, she's a mixed breed". They reply"oh, we have a real labrador" in a snobby tone. Apart from one single lady who also has rescued dog, every other dog in the neighbourhood is a purebred who was purchased from a breeder and is simply kept a family pet. Unless a dog is for show purposes, I just cannot get my head around this.
Anyway, rant over!


----------



## Murt10 (25 Nov 2005)

I have a pure bred English Springer Spaniel. I bought that type of dog because I knew that they had an exellent reputation with children and that they are a very playful and good humoured dog. I didn't at the time realise how playful or how much exercise they needed and I also now know where the expression "dog rough" comes from.

I was afraid  at the time that if I took in a mutt that I wouldn't know what I was getting.


Murt

PS: I have had him fixed (Speaking of which, was anyone watching River Cottage on Channel 4 a few weeks ago when your man, Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall, had his little bull fixed, and what he did with the surplus parts of the bulls anatomy)


----------



## coolaboola (26 Nov 2005)

Well done for getting your hyper pooch 'fixed' Murt! (Didn't see River Cottage, am guessing it ended up as spaghetti and meatballs *ahem*? Eek!)

We've two mutts, one from the doggie dustbin aka the pound and the other from a shelter. We didn't know what we were getting at the time and one of the mutts (Spud, the one from the shelter) is totally hyper and loves to play, play, play. 

A couple of years after getting Spud we were visiting a cheetah park in South Africa (not with Spud!) and the keeper was pointing out the big cats' long legs, big rib cage, rangy build all of which means they were built for running ... at which meself and himself went 'Ah ha!' 'cos that pretty much described Spud the Mad. 

Penny, who arrived later, is a barrel shaped thing who's main goal in life is getting her belly rubbed. She's not half as interested in running about and chasing rubber bones. 

What I'm getting at is if you take in a mutt and know what to look for (unlike us!) you can have a fair idea of what they're going to be like. That and the pound/rescue shelter should be able to tell you a bit about that particular dog's temperment as they've been looking after it for a while. 

You'll also be able to figure out (usually!) some of the 'main ingredients' of the mutt e.g. is is mostly GSD, terrier, collie, etc.? And from that you should be able to make a stab at judging its capabilities and temperment (e.g. terrier = feisty, lively, GSD = loyal, intelligent, bit of a coward, collie = v. intelligent) 

Of course then there's the nature versus nurture debate - a dog who is badly trained or getting the wrong signals from its 'pack' (that's you and your family) will always be a handful. And vice versa. ('The Dog Whisperer' by Jan Fennel is a good insight into this side of things). Training and how the dog is treated will have as much of an effect on a dog's behaviour as its breeding. 

Anyhoo, here are my mutts: 

Penny (before she was 'sprung' from the pound - she spent five days in that cage, it was one of the 'good' pounds. She should have been killed on the first day because she was a surrender. She was surrendered apparenlty because her previous owners lived in a flat where they weren't allowed pets and Penny was discovered.):





http://www.muchos.co.uk/members/spud/penny small.JPG


Spud:
[broken link removed]


Spud and Penny (after Penny was sprung from the pound):


----------

